# Verliere den Halt auf Plattformpedale im Gelände



## Petsonderbar (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin sehr lange mit Plattformpedale (Shimano PD-MX30) unterwegs gewesen und weil ich ab und an den Halt verloren habe, bin ich dann auf Klickpedale umgestiegen.

Auf Touren sind Klickpedale toll, im Gelände fühle ich mich damit nicht so wohl, daher würde ich gern hin und her wechseln. Da hats mich mal schwer gelegt, weil ich nicht raus kam. 

Mache ich vielleicht was falsch, wenn ich im groben Gelände den Halt von Plattformpedale verliere?
Gerade beim Landen nach Sprüngen passiert das mal, wenn es etwas uneben ist.

Gibts irgendwelche Tipps, die man auf jeden Fall beachten sollte, damit man den Halt nicht verliert?


----------



## everywhere.local (7. Mai 2018)

Petsonderbar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin sehr lange mit Plattformpedale (Shimano PD-MX30) unterwegs gewesen und weil ich ab und an den Halt verloren habe, bin ich dann auf Klickpedale umgestiegen.
> 
> ...


Du fährst ja bestimmt Fully, oder? Dann würde ich mal meine Dämpfereinstellungen bzgl Zug- und Druckstufe optimieren.
Weiterhin schadet es nicht, auch etwas mitzuarbeiten (ist eigentlich das wichtigste). D.h. Du musst in den Beinen schön locker bleiben und dem Gelände nachgeben...

wehe jetzt kommt einer mit den scheiss Magpeds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockAddict (7. Mai 2018)

Was verstehst du unter "den Halt" verlieren?
Rutscht du dann weg, weil zu wenig grip vorhanden ist? -> Pedale mit besserem Grip kaufen und Passende Schuhe wie zB 5.10
Kippst du weg weil du dein Fuß stark anwinkelst. -> Fuß nicht mehr so stark anwinkeln 
Rutscht du ab weil dein Fuß zu groß ist bzw die Pedale nicht trifft? -> Größere Pedale kaufen.
Haben die Pedale keinen "halt" -> fest schrauben


----------



## everywhere.local (7. Mai 2018)

Ich wette einen 5er auf "Füsse heben von Pedale ab"


----------



## Petsonderbar (7. Mai 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich wette einen 5er auf "Füsse heben von Pedale ab"


Den hast du gewonnen.


----------



## RockAddict (7. Mai 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich wette einen 5er auf "Füsse heben von Pedale ab"


Wie wäre es dann mit Megpads


----------



## everywhere.local (7. Mai 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Wie wäre es dann mit Megpads


spiel nicht mit mir 


Petsonderbar schrieb:


> Den hast du gewonnen.


und was ist damit?


bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Du fährst ja bestimmt Fully, oder? Dann würde ich mal meine Dämpfereinstellungen bzgl Zug- und Druckstufe optimieren.
> Weiterhin schadet es nicht, auch etwas mitzuarbeiten (ist eigentlich das wichtigste). D.h. Du musst in den Beinen schön locker bleiben und dem Gelände nachgeben...


----------



## wesone (7. Mai 2018)

Wer keine Narben an Schienbein oder Wade hat, ist sowieso kein echter Biker


----------



## Petsonderbar (7. Mai 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Du fährst ja bestimmt Fully, oder? Dann würde ich mal meine Dämpfereinstellungen bzgl Zug- und Druckstufe optimieren.
> Weiterhin schadet es nicht, auch etwas mitzuarbeiten (ist eigentlich das wichtigste). D.h. Du musst in den Beinen schön locker bleiben und dem Gelände nachgeben...
> 
> wehe jetzt kommt einer mit den scheiss Magpeds


Nee, ich fahre Hardtail. Das mit den Beinen müsste ich mal beobachten. Ich denke ja auch, dass es irgendwie an meiner Haltung liegt bzw. da lässt sich bestimmt was dran machen.

Warum, was ist mit den Magnet-Teilen? Hab die Tage tatsächlich mal einen Test darüber gelesen.


----------



## everywhere.local (7. Mai 2018)

Petsonderbar schrieb:


> Nee, ich fahre Hardtail. Das mit den Beinen müsste ich mal beobachten. Ich denke ja auch, dass es irgendwie an meiner Haltung liegt bzw. da lässt sich bestimmt was dran machen.
> 
> Warum, was ist mit den Magnet-Teilen? Hab die Tage tatsächlich mal einen Test darüber gelesen.


Also dann bist du in der glücklichen Lage, dir über Dämpfer-Setup keine Gedanken machen zu müssen 
Dann arbeite an deiner Position auf dem Bike und deiner Beinarbeit 


Ich halte die Magpeds für ziemlichen Mist


----------



## Florent29 (7. Mai 2018)

Petsonderbar schrieb:


> Nee, ich fahre Hardtail. Das mit den Beinen müsste ich mal beobachten. Ich denke ja auch, dass es irgendwie an meiner Haltung liegt bzw. da lässt sich bestimmt was dran machen.



Grundsätzlich hilft es, die Füße "schräg" anzustellen...Fersen nach unten im groben Gelände; fersen hoch und verkeilen bei Umsetzen, Bunnyhop usw.

Oft steht der Fahrer auch nicht mit dem Schwerpunkt über dem Tretlager, was natürlich dazu führt, dass man nicht satt auf den Pedalen steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (7. Mai 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Wie wäre es dann mit Megpads


Gute Idee oder basti


----------



## everywhere.local (8. Mai 2018)




----------



## Ralf_T (10. Mai 2018)

Bin früher (fast 30 Jahre her) Trial gefahren, da hatte ich logischer Weise keinerlei Problem mit den Flatpedals (Naja damals eher Blechpedale, mit scharf gefeilten Zacken..). Dann aber immer mehr Cross Country und längere Touren, da hab ich dann die Vortele von Klickies kennengelernt.Heute fahre ich ausschließlich mit Klickpedalen, mittlerweile auf dem Enduro und in jedem Gelände. Mit dem Flatpedalboom der letzen Jahre habe ich es auch mal wieder versucht, Flatpedals zu fahren. Der Umstieg ist nicht ohne. Ich komme mit Flatpedals einfach nicht die steilen Rampen hoch wie mit Cleats (fehlende Zugkraft, unrunder Tritt..). Das wäre noch verkraftbar. Aber mir ging es wie Dir, ich bin in der Luft vom Pedal abgehoben, sehr unangenehm. Ich denke man gewöhnt sich mit Cleats einen "schlampigen" Fahrstil an, weil man auf den Halt am Pedal nicht achten muss. Wenn ich mit Cleats hochspringe kommt das Rad mit, egal wie ich die Füße halte... Mit Flatpedals dagegen hilft nur,  wieder viel mehr mit den Dingern fahren, und wieder drauf achten, sich z.B. beim Absprung durch hochnehmen der hinteren Ferse zu "verkeilen". Ich persönlich habe mich in über 20 Jahren Klickis so daran gewöhnt dass ich dabei bleiben werde, ich fühl mich damit nicht unsicherer, die Vorteile überwiegen (für mich) einfach. Und man ist einfach definitiv schneller ;-)
Gruß, Ralf


----------



## --- (10. Mai 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich halte die Magpeds für ziemlichen Mist


Schon getestet?


----------



## xyzHero (10. Mai 2018)

Es gibt aus meiner Sicht zwei Möglichkeiten das zu trainieren. Eine "richtige" und eine "schnelle" Variante.
Die "richtige" wäre es denn Bunny Hop zu beherrschen. Wenn der sitzt, weiß man wie man die Füße einsetzt. Das ist aber ein komplexer Bewegungsablauf und dauert je nach Talent und Zeit schon eine gewisse Zeit.
Die "schnelle" Variante ist es den Schweinehop zu üben. Das geht eigentlich fix und auch dabei lernt man die Füße richtig einzusetzen.
Der Bunnyhop ist aber langfristig die nützlichere Technik, aber mit beiden Techniken trainierst du die Fähigkeiten um über Kicker zu Springen ohne den Pedalkontakt zu verlieren.

Gruß xyzHero

€dit: Beides lässt sich easy und risikolos auf einem Parkplatz trainieren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2018)

wesone schrieb:


> Wer keine Narben an Schienbein oder Wade hat, ist sowieso kein echter Biker


Lese ich jetzt erst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_T (10. Mai 2018)

Was willst uns damit sagen?
Passiert halt, gehört dazu oder?


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2018)

Wer es nicht rallft, ist nicht schlau genug zum Denken?
Nochn Plödschnack, „ihr“?


----------



## xxxT (10. Mai 2018)

narben, geil  ^^


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> narben, geil  ^^


Woll.


----------



## Ralf_T (10. Mai 2018)

Du bist knüppelhart - ein echter Mann eben!!!

Kauf Dir Schienbeinschützer, wenns zu weh tut. Ansonsten prahl hier nicht hier mit paar Schrammen am Schienbein rum.
Dem Thema null dienlich und v.A. wirklich nichts sonderlich aufregendes. Hat wohl jeder von uns schon des öfteren erlebt.
Du Top Denker solltest vielleicht mal das Thema des Threads lesen. Und vielleicht dann Dein eigenes aufmachen "Zeigt her Eure Narben" Den Mist bräucht bräucht ich dann nicht lesen...


----------



## --- (11. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Woll.
> Anhang anzeigen 728070


Die letzte Wunde die ich hatte und so aussah hatte ich im Gesicht und habe ich mit Sekundenkleber von Toolkraft repariert.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (11. Mai 2018)

Bei weitem nicht so effektiv wie die Rambo-Schießpulver-Methode, die bei mir stehts zur Anwendung kommt.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (11. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Woll.
> Anhang anzeigen 728070



Mann oida, da tut ja das abreissen dann mehr weh als die Wunde.


----------



## Kwietsch (11. Mai 2018)

Ist das ein Mückenstich an dem Bein? Heul doch. 

Was ich sagen kann: Seit ich ordentliche Pedale UND Schuhe (DMR / FiveTen) fahre, ist zu den zahlreichen Narben am Bein nix mehr vom Radeln dazu gekommen.

Sprechen wir mal nicht über den vorletzten Snowboardtrip, bei dem mich mein Kumpel mit der Kante abgeräumt hat. Nur soviel, der Doc im Stubai näht schnell, gut und günstig und die schicken einem Marmeladengläser zur Genesung nach Hause, damit man keine schlechten Erinnerungen behält. Fand ich super.

Zurück zum Thema. Die 5/10 Schuhe kleben geradezu am Pedal.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (11. Mai 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Ist das ein Mückenstich an dem Bein? Heul doch.
> 
> Was ich sagen kann: Seit ich ordentliche Pedale UND Schuhe (DMR / FiveTen) fahre, ist zu den zahlreichen Narben am Bein nix mehr vom Radeln dazu gekommen.
> 
> ...



Ja, aber nur solange das Gelände nicht wirklich ruppig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Mai 2018)

Naja... die DMR Vault richten schon ganz schönen Schaden am Schienbein an. Hab sie mir, als sie neu waren, beim Pedal Gap ins Schienbein gerammt. Foto erspar ich euch, könnt ihr ja vorstellen wie das ausschaute.

Nichtsdestotrotz sind die DMR die Pedale die in Verbindung mit 5/10 Schuhen für mich den besten Grip haben. Ich fahre back to forth mit Hope F20 Pedalen. Die DMR sind am Dirtjumper, die Hope am All Mountain. Jeder Umstieg zeigt, dass bei gleichem Schuhwerk, die DMR deutlich besser grippen. Bei ruppigem Gelände hatte ich mit den DMR mehr Vertrauen. Ich glaube ich werde die mir auch noch einmal kaufen.

Sollte man vom Pedal komplett abrutschen, dann ist es dennoch meist ein Problem der Fußstellung bzw. Technik.


----------

